# african violet potting mix.



## dobshibby (Feb 1, 2008)

hi peeps,all of my grows i have been using soil mix i put together myself and have found it difficult to get it spot on.while i was researching different potting soils i came across miracle-gro african violet potting mix which has most things in it plus it says it is has a ph range of 5.5-6.5(slightly acidic).is this product new or has anyone tried growing with it,any advice much appreciated,cheers.


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 1, 2008)

i've read in multiple places that this african violet soil isn't great because of the low ph.

What i'd do is go to the local garden centre or nursery or whatever and buy a plain bag of straight normal soil.

The kinda soil i like and this is personal preference is seedling soil because its low in nutrients and you can add your own.

If you wanted something a little stronger though I do believe that they do sell regular soil in different strengths.


----------



## dobshibby (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for the heads up widowmaker,but its the fact that it is acidic that drew me to it,let me explain,i have bought the best soil i could get from the local nusery,but all the bottled water that i have bought has a ph of 7to7+ and when i water with it my ph always ends up in 8's.so i was thinking that if i used the african violet potting mix,then when i add the water it might counteract the acidic soil and give me a good balanced ph? i might use the potting mix on just one of my plants in my next grow to see what happens,cant hurt,cheers.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 1, 2008)

IMO i have to agree the MG African Vi's mix is bad jsut a bag of plaing top soil is fine for any starts as even though it has no time releasse nutes in it it will still feed for a couple of months on its own. I make soil for myself and i use MG ! bag MG 1 bag top soil 1 bag of perlite mix well with soils from old grows and presto. granted the grow in my sig is the first time ive used it but the Haze cross seems to love it. :hubba:


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 1, 2008)

just my opnion, if it has miracle grow on the bag, throw your hands up and run away screaming.  their wonderful time release burnt the crap outta some sweet plants.  for cheap and really good, i'd recommend the jungle blend at lowe's and home depot.  its already got perlite, vermiculite, lime, and all those goody's...i've been seeing miracles from that soil lately.  no pun intended.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 1, 2008)

You could pH your water to bring it down a bit. Also it's not soil, but Coco works great. It's completely pH neutral and has no food in it, it's what you make it. You get like 15 to 20 gallons for 10 dollars or so, also it's water and O2 mixture is great. I used to be into soil but I think I'm done, I love the coco...so do my plants


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm wanting to try that coco stuff sometime, i've heard LOTS of good things.


----------



## snuggles (Feb 1, 2008)

I love it, can you tell. I used to be a big time organic soil guy but this coco is better for me. funny thing was someone recommended it to me and I scoffed...LOL. I'm an idiot sometimes, stuff works great and it's CHEAP.

Also if you have a veggie garden or flower beds it makes great top dressing like I said it's water to O2 ratio is really nice.


----------



## shondaflowers (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm using the MG African violets potting mix and am having no problems with it, try waiting till the 4th week before putting the MG-AV on it or you will burn your babies. Also water once a week and only give nutes every 6 weeks for best results. Start1/4th the tsp for 6 weeks then go up to 1/2 and so on. I wish you luck in your efforts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

This is an extremely old thread however....

I want to caution any new growers who may read this against using any kind of soil that comes with nutrients already in it.  None of these are formulated for cannabis.  You cannot control how much of what your plant is getting fed.  It is too hot for seedlings and will most likely kill them.  Your best bet is some kind of seed starting soil mix with no nutrients whatsoever for seedlings.  As the plants get older, make your own super soil mixture or feed nutrients formulated for cannabis.  Other than the seed starting mix, I cannot recommend any MG products for growing cannabis.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2013)

ya i tried a few MG types end result is i buy o-o-o with perlite premixed then ad a bunch more perlite and like Thg said add your own additives has worked best for me, chicken ****, worm ****, peatmoss, old brown tree leaves, sand, etc etc


----------

